# Need a protector...any advice.



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

So, last week while IN the barn cleaning a red fox decapitated my daughter's duck not even 20 feet from where I was standing; in broad daylight. This is my kids pasture which has wire fencing everywhere but the back gate. We have also had coyote coming closer and closer. My husband heard them attack a dog in the woods behind out house. Everyone is locked up at night but still the fact that they are that close scares me.
The question is what is my best option to protect my animals. I've heard that a donkey will keep coyotes away but don't know how that works. I'm kind of leaning towards a LGD (trying to talk my friend out of her Maremma). Any advice would help in the decision.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd recommend the LGD..... 

how many acres and goats are you dealing with? 

sounds like... you have alot of predators....  
you may want 2 Dogs....


----------



## chad3006 (Apr 5, 2010)

We’ve had experience with llamas and I’m very pleased with them. My uncle (whose place adjoins ours) had been having quite a bit of coyote problems, but recently got a llama and hasn’t had any trouble since (knock on wood.) My personal experience causes me to recommend a female llama. I’ve known people to have good luck with gelded llamas, but I don’t recommend a full male one. We had one who was perfectly OK with people and our pets, but his hormones caused him to act crazy and harass other female livestock.


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

We have a total of 14 goats right now on about 2 acres of pasture; give or take. I have a pasture for kids, a larger pasture for my girls and a back area for the buck. We have 1 neighbor by the larger pasture. she drives us crazy patroling the property line with a golf cart ALL summer long. So I could care less about the noise. LOL 
My friend got her Maremma from a farm in PA. Mom and pups were living with goats. I think this would probably be worth looking into. Anyone have any experience with the breed?? Sam is a great dog who(I think) needs a herd...MINE. LOL She doesn't share that thought.
Lastly, we have a TON of predators; coyotes, fox, weasels, eagles, racoons, skunks, and we even had an issue with river RATS when we moved here 5 years ago.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would try and find a pregnant llama. I have two llamas (well, 3 now), an intact adult male, a female, and a male cria. I tell ya, these llamas work amazingly. But you need to be picky about finding an actual guard llama or at least one that was raised with goats. We have a goat pasture that runs along the neighbors property...I guess on of my goats got it's head stuck and was hollering so my neighbor went out there and while he was trying to get her head unstuck the male llama was out there hissing and spitting on him...I felt bad, but what a great guard llama. 

If you have pretty secure fencing a couple llamas can usually do the job. We haven't yet had any predator killings since we've had the llamas and we are in an area with tons of coyotes.

I had a LGD for awhile and she didn't work out and actually ended up killing and eating some of my kids. Don't take on a LGD unless you are ready to work and completely prepared or you can find one that is already experienced guarders. They can be a handful.


----------

